# AMHR Nationals OMG 1 week away



## minimomNC (Aug 18, 2011)

So we have seen the horses, we know what everyone is showing in, we know its going to be online. So where is everyone going to be. I go every year thinking I am going to meet a lot of people and come away with having hardly seen anyone. So, where will you all be stalled.

We will be stalled with RHA Training, James Walsh. Not sure where yet but we will be there. But I will also be working the Star Lakes Tack booth during youth days. I don't have any youth but will be cheering on Claire Almay in the 13 - 17 division, Casey Waxler in the 8 - 12 division and Colbie Coleman in the 7 & under division. Casey and Colbie will be showing our sr over mare. But I will be trying to sell stuff LOL. So come see me at Star Lake and please introduce yourself.

This is me years ago, I look the same only older and fatter and with shoulder lenght hair now.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, it depends!! LOL

My stallion Khan will be with Sugar Lake Farm and Training Center (Corey Hatfield).

My new mare and filly will be stalled next to Showtime Equine Training Center (Dale Ganger and Roger Addis).

I will be helping out Syndi Kanzler of Triple Heart Training Center sometimes.

So...Between those areas, the vendor area, the arena/stands and the Waterin' Hole...I could be anywhere!! LOL!!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm easy to find - just look to center ring and find the guy talking into the microphone and playing music. Sharon is easy to find too - she will be at the back gate working with Sam to make sure you all get into the arena for your classes on time.

Good luck to everyone - can't wait to see all of our friends at the Biggest Miniature Horse Show in the World!

Mark & Sharon


----------



## wildoak (Aug 18, 2011)

Karen, we won't be there for youth but will be coming in Saturday 10th, and will be stalled in the Super Duty barn.

Jan


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Karen!

I will be there too!!! So excited to be going to Nationals and Worlds!!!

No picture of me.. we don't need to crash this site....





~Sandy


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 18, 2011)

Let me help you Sandy, She will be the cute little lady with the huge smile and big camera. Easy to pick out in a crowd.

I had the pleasure of meeting Mark last year at World briefly. I remember Jan from years ago at the amateur party at World. Such a sweet person. I am so excited about going, not sure why but just looking forward to it more this year than ever before. I am going to have fun. I am also looking forward to meeting more people and seeing the ones I already know.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 18, 2011)

We are normally stationed in Barn A right where it joins Barn B. Stabled with Maggie Kalenak. I'll be the one with the large chocolate Lab and small JRT as shadows....


----------



## Sandee (Aug 18, 2011)

I too seem to miss seeing anyone except Lisa at Ozark Mtn. I only have 3 stalls this year and am by myself so Lord knows where I'll get put! If you have a chance to find me, look for Navarre or I have one horse with Excaliber Training (Jason Prince) in the warm up arena.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Aug 18, 2011)

I will be with Ricky Wardlaw of Cygnet Farms Training or if you see me driving my B blue roan gelding Conner, please stop and say HI! I will be traveling alone and wont have anyone to hang out with!


----------



## picasso (Aug 19, 2011)

We are usually at the corner of the Expedition Barn. You'll be sure to see me if you are working at Star Lake. I'm always in and out of that place a dozen times. LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 19, 2011)

This will be our first time taking horses to Nationals, we went and watched last year and didnt get to meet near as many people as we wanted to! How do you know what barn you are going to be in, is there somewhere to check or can you call the registry. It would be nice to know before we get there! Hope to see yall there!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2011)

Miniequine said:


> Hey Karen!
> 
> I will be there too!!! So excited to be going to Nationals and Worlds!!!
> 
> ...


(FYI, Sandy looks like she could have been a model and will be sporting nice camera equipment!)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 19, 2011)

Wishing you all the best of luck! It's always a fun time at Nationals! Each of you has beautiful horses.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 19, 2011)

I was going to attend and bring my leopard colt, but have decided to do another year or two of showing locally before jumping all in



I wish everyone the best of luck and safe travels! I'll be watching online, of course, and cheering for you all!


----------



## ruffian (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll be there going between Rosemill training and Jason Bluer SHow horses. We also have a table on the mezzanine - silver table cloth with a centerpiece covered in roses. Stop and say hi!

EDITED TO ADD - I'm going to print out a table card with my LB Name - RUFFIAN - so you will know what table we're at! If you don't see me, you can sign the card so I know who stopped by!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 19, 2011)

Boo Hoo! We won't be going this year, we were stalled just down the aisle from you and James at Spring Fling this year. We can't go cause Tom, hubby, is having spinal surgery on Aug. 31 to remove and biopsy a growth on his spine. So I'll wish all you guys going this year good luck, but please keep my hubby in your prayers and thoughts. And pleas tell James and Sandy I said HI! "Terry"


----------



## valshingle (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll be there with 5 horses. I'm also delivering 2 horses and picking up 2. Stop by and I'll introduce you to the gang (equine and otherwise)! I'm near Jan in the Super Duty Barn. Look for Scot Free Stables, we'll be on an end and have couches to crash on, lol.


----------



## valshingle (Aug 19, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> This will be our first time taking horses to Nationals, we went and watched last year and didnt get to meet near as many people as we wanted to! How do you know what barn you are going to be in, is there somewhere to check or can you call the registry. It would be nice to know before we get there! Hope to see yall there!!!


If you are with a trainer, you can ask what barn they are normally in. Most of the trainers and exhibitors tend to be in the same area every year. Show management does a great job, in my opinion, doing this. If you aren't with a trainer I suppose you might be able to call the show manager and ask if you have a stall assignment yet. Otherwise, there will be a stall chart up when you get there.


----------



## Steph G (Aug 19, 2011)

Tammy do I not count?

Although my horse has gone to Nationals once before, this will be my first time. I'm super excited, but also VERY nervous. I will be there the whole time stalling with Ricky Wardlaw of Cygnet Farms! My girl and I will be in Showmanship, Hunter, WCPD, and versatility. Looking forward to meeting new people!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 20, 2011)

ruffian said:


> I'll be there going between Rosemill training and Jason Bluer SHow horses. We also have a table on the mezzanine - silver table cloth with a centerpiece covered in roses. Stop and say hi!
> 
> EDITED TO ADD - I'm going to print out a table card with my LB Name - RUFFIAN - so you will know what table we're at! If you don't see me, you can sign the card so I know who stopped by!!



Good idea!!!


----------



## Jacki (Aug 20, 2011)

Steph G said:


> Tammy do I not count?
> 
> Although my horse has gone to Nationals once before, this will be my first time. I'm super excited, but also VERY nervous. I will be there the whole time stalling with Ricky Wardlaw of Cygnet Farms! My girl and I will be in Showmanship, Hunter, WCPD, and versatility. Looking forward to meeting new people!


We always make a point of visiting with Ricky and his group so we'll probably see you there. It is great fun, I hope you have a wonderful experience!

Jacki Loomis

Loomis Farm

[email protected]


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be stalled with Jan,over by Val. Jan and I are going on Saturday,we will be a little crazy with so much to do on saturday, Start showing Sunday. We usually like to be there a day before we start to show. But got to keep the husbands happy so that is one day less they have to take care of the horses at home.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 20, 2011)

We will be in the Super Duty Barn with Dawns Chase Farm, Lucky Trails Farm, McCarthy's Lakeside Stables, Taylors Pony Farm, Step N Out Miniatures and Carey Campbell Training Center.

Cobie Coleman will be showing our leopard appy filly named Coventry Lane's Hollywood Diva in the 7 Yr old Youth Class, under Sr. mare class and we will be bringing our black pinto stallion named FFF Entertainers Academy Cadet also.

We are planning on being there the entire show and we are looking forward in seeing everyone there in Tulsa !

Safe travels everyone and stop by and see us !


----------



## DianeT (Aug 21, 2011)

We will be at Nationals the entire show. We'll be located in the Expedition Barn.

We are bringing FFF Entertainer's Academy Award or "Demi". She will be shown in youth by Brooke Schmuckle, amateur, futurity and open classes. She will also be shown with Coventry Lanes gorgeous stallion FFF Entertainer's Academy Cadet in produce of dam.

We are also bringing 2 of our weanling colts to show. They will also be for sale, please stop in and visit.

We wish everyone a safe trip and lots of good memories..........


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so excited haven't been in yrs!!! We are stalled with Blue Ribbon training center.


----------



## Tami (Aug 21, 2011)

I am so excited to be going after not going for quite a few years. I have one horse Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up that will be there with Corey Hatfield of Sugar Lake Training. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Belinda (Aug 21, 2011)

We will be in our same place next to Erica and the rest of the waterin hole gang . I hear that we are having a couple of pre wedding celebrations with Erica so everyone might keep your ear out for those parties and come visit..


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck Bren! Wish I was going but at least I'll see you at World.



wpsellwood said:


> I'm so excited haven't been in yrs!!! We are stalled with Blue Ribbon training center.


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Aug 21, 2011)

We can do a sign up sheet in the Ozark Booth again this year if you want me to. Has worked well in the past - just let me know and I will get it ready. We usually put: Forum Name, Real Name, Barn & stall #'s, and cell phone. Then those that dont know where they will be can let people know and those that do can also update.

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## LindaL (Aug 21, 2011)

LisaB Ozark said:


> We can do a sign up sheet in the Ozark Booth again this year if you want me to. Has worked well in the past - just let me know and I will get it ready. We usually put: Forum Name, Real Name, Barn & stall #'s, and cell phone. Then those that dont know where they will be can let people know and those that do can also update.
> 
> Lisa - Ozark



Lisa...in the past this has been a good idea...IF people remember to actually sign up on it! lol I will, if it is there!


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to meeting as many as possible. Its going to be a great show.


----------



## albahurst (Aug 21, 2011)

My first time--- should be fun!


----------



## Mulligans Run (Aug 22, 2011)

We will be in the back of the Super Duty barn with Aloha Acres and our "herd" of eleven that we are bringing, or that are being brought for us.

And we will be with Rose Mill Training Center... wherever Sarah & Kay are as they have a two year old filly of ours. Excited to see them and her.

Diana Trainor of La Tach miniatures in Australia will be with us again this year. If you get a chance please say hello to her..she is definitely worth meeting..a ball of fun and laughter!

We will also be with Four Pines Training Center and Justine as they show a weanling gelding I adore.

It's been a long time since I have looked *this* forward to Nationals. I hear it is going to be bigger and better than ever and I anticipate seeing a lot of stunning horses! It just gets better and better every year. Can't wait!

Thanks for starting this Karen.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't wait to catch up with you Heather, its been a long time. So come on all of you that haven't chimed in, we want to see everyone we can. Two weeks from tomorrow we will be there. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Devon (Aug 22, 2011)

Soo excited!! I'll be Stalled with Belinda Bagby / Erica Killion


----------



## kuelinkellyville (Aug 23, 2011)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> I been told there is asphalt in the stalls.. Be sure to take EXTRA shavings or better yet - RENT a Mat for the stall floor - http://rentastallmat.com/ - YOu have to pre-order



I haven't seen any stalls with asphalt in them, but they do have concrete floors in almost all of them so rubber mats with shavings or loads of shavings are required because the horses will get sore without it.

Danny


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you believe it, one week until we leave. I am so excited. We will be there sometime Tuesday Sept 6 late morning/early afternoon. Nothing is ready to go yet, but we always love the last minute mad rushes. So if you are going and haven't posted, please let us know and read back to see where everyone will be, where the LB sign up sheet will be and just all of the fun stuff.

Again I will be at Star Lake Tack for the youth portion, please stop by and say hello.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 29, 2011)

I am getting really excited!! This is going to be a great show!! The "only" thing for me that would make it better is Deb being there, too...but with the move and all, she couldn't take the extra time off work!

I am driving up with a friend of ours with her truck and horse trailer and another friend with her truck and RV! Staying with them in the RV this year...yay, no stall!! LOL

While I will be "working" for a few people there in the stalls area, I will also have time to hang out with people, so I will try to see/meet as many people as I can! See ya all there!!

I will be there sometime Thursday the 8th and staying thru the 16th.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is going to be streaming online??


----------



## Steph G (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't wait! I will be flying out with a friend of mine and two youth on the 7th. I'll be staying through the 18th! I think the only day we don't show is the futurity day and the day we leave.


----------



## picasso (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes it is supposed to be online.


----------



## minisch (Aug 29, 2011)

I remember years ago we bought "lil Beginnings" buttons


----------



## Devon (Aug 29, 2011)

WOOHOO I am SO excited!!!! I'll be there with Nigel and our Boys Eli and Swinger .. We will be stalled with Belinda Bagy and Erica Killion so I think 'll meet a lot of you at the waterin' hole !!

Yay!


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll be there early (Monday) to help Ozark Tack unload & setup. Then I will be helping with the youth during the Jr. Judging program and as the show moves along I will be in the Super Duty barn.

Hope everyone has a safe trip out and we all leave with some great memories!!!

Dominque Belless

Wild Women Ranch


----------

